# Komplete 13?



## Yogevs (Jul 31, 2020)

Komplete 10 - October 2014
Komplete 11 - September 2016
Komplete 12 - Septermber 2018

Are we due for a new Komplete release next month?


----------



## easyrider (Aug 1, 2020)

It’s anybody's guess....


----------



## bosone (Aug 1, 2020)

The real question is when the update will it go on sale! 😂


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 1, 2020)

The real question is when will NI bring the Kontakt UI to this century. 😬


----------



## easyrider (Aug 1, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> The real question is when will NI bring the Kontakt UI to this century. 😬



Yeah does need an update drastically...

@EvilDragon when will Kontakt get a gui update?


----------



## Robym (Aug 1, 2020)

I personally dislike when they change drastically a GUI, especially one i have to work fast with. When they move everything all over the place and all my neural-muscle instincts go all over the place...
Adding features, yes, but changing gui, no thanks... like maybe, automatic detection of attack for all samples at once, batch ending point of samples, filters modulations on busses etc...


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 1, 2020)

I'd hope so, there's a whole lot of new libs I would have loved to have bought but held off because they'll probably be in K13

Hopefully Kontakt gets an update so we can finally make it larger too


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> @EvilDragon when will Kontakt get a gui update?


----------



## Digivolt (Sep 1, 2020)

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Komplete-13.gc?icid=416232



Looks like it's coming, I wonder if GC made a mistake by listing it so early


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2020)

Digivolt said:


> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Komplete-13.gc?icid=416232
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's coming, I wonder if GC made a mistake by listing it so early


Nice find!


----------



## EgM (Sep 1, 2020)

Cached screenshot of Guitarcenter, they've deleted the page.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 1, 2020)

This version sees the addition of GUITAR RIG 6 PRO, STRADIVARI VIOLIN, PHARLIGHT, PICKED ACOUSTIC, SUPER 8, and more.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2020)

EgM said:


> Cached screenshot of Guitarcenter, they've deleted the page.


They didn't for me?


----------



## dedene (Sep 1, 2020)

Is it me or are the current Komplete 12 bundles also missing from https://www.native-instruments.com/en/catalog/komplete/bundles/ ?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2020)

dedene said:


> Is it me or are the current Komplete 12 bundles also missing from https://www.native-instruments.com/en/catalog/komplete/bundles/ ?


Yupp! It's coming


----------



## Digivolt (Sep 1, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Nice find!



That honour belongs to Larry from the cakewalk deals forum


----------



## Yogevs (Sep 1, 2020)

EgM said:


> Cached screenshot of Guitarcenter, they've deleted the page.



The link still works for me


----------



## decredis (Sep 1, 2020)

Crikey, Guitar Rig 6 at last? They'll be updating Absynth next.


----------



## Ruffian Price (Sep 1, 2020)

$499 update for owners of K12 CE? Good lord.


----------



## widescreen (Sep 1, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Yupp! It's coming



I agree, German site has no Komplete 12 any more either. I must say I get a little excited...


----------



## widescreen (Sep 1, 2020)

Ruffian Price said:


> $499 update for owners of K12 CE? Good lord.



Where's that Info from?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2020)

widescreen said:


> I agree, German site has no Komplete 12 any more either. I must say I get a little excited...


Yea interested to see what's included, even though I'm not planning to afford it now


----------



## EgM (Sep 1, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> The link still works for me



It's down here... Maybe it directs to another IP when you're connecting from Canada.


----------



## Ruffian Price (Sep 1, 2020)

widescreen said:


> Where's that Info from?


It's on the GC page, upgrading from Ultimate 8-12 is $599.

e: since it doesn't show for everybody

Komplete 13
$199 update
$399 upgrade from Select
$599 standalone

Komplete 13 Ultimate
$399 update
$599 upgrade from Komplete 8-12
$999 upgrade from Select
$1199 standalone

Komplete 13 CE
$499 update
$599 upgrade from Komplete Ultimate 8-12
$999 upgrade from Komplete 8-12
$1599 standalone


----------



## widescreen (Sep 1, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Yea interested to see what's included, even though I'm not planning to afford it now



It depends on prices and what is included.


----------



## widescreen (Sep 1, 2020)

Ruffian Price said:


> It's on the GC page, upgrading from Ultimate 8-12 is $599.



Since I do not know every music related site worldwide, what is "GC"? Is there a link?


----------



## Ruffian Price (Sep 1, 2020)

It's this one:


Digivolt said:


> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Komplete-13.gc?icid=416232
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's coming, I wonder if GC made a mistake by listing it so early



Seems that Ultimate has just the STRADIVARI VIOLIN, while CE has the full CREMONA QUARTET and ARKHIS.


----------



## widescreen (Sep 1, 2020)

Ruffian Price said:


> It's this one:
> 
> Seems that Ultimate has just the STRADIVARI VIOLIN, while CE has the full CREMONA QUARTET and ARKHIS.



Good to know:
New additions include: GUITAR RIG 6 PRO, CREMONA QUARTET, PARLIGHT, MYSTERIA, STRAYLIGHT, NOIRE and SUPER 8


----------



## davidson (Sep 1, 2020)

Pricing seems pretty shoddy. I paid less to upgrade to KU12CE from KU10, than I would have to pay to update from 12CE to 13CE.


----------



## Digivolt (Sep 1, 2020)

Will be waiting to see what Black Friday offers, if not a good deal then I can wait until the summer 2021 sale


----------



## widescreen (Sep 1, 2020)

As an owner you get update offers right now in your account.


----------



## decredis (Sep 1, 2020)

widescreen said:


> As an owner you get update offers right now in your account.


Ah and it says it's coming October 1st


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2020)

decredis said:


> Ah and it says it's coming October 1st


We are one month early! But why? Ah, I forgot, pre-order marketing


----------



## decredis (Sep 1, 2020)

If you have K12 and K12U as an upgrade from K12, can you just update to K13 and keep all the Komplete Ultimate content from K12U while updating just the Komplete part of it; or would that break the K12U upgrade?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2020)

decredis said:


> If you have K12 and K12U as an upgrade from K12, can you just update to K13 and keep all the Komplete Ultimate content from K12U while updating just the Komplete part of it; or would that break the K12U upgrade?


Nothing you previously owned a license for gets taken away from you


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2020)

By the way, no sign of subscription service yet


----------



## Ruffian Price (Sep 1, 2020)

Info pages landed.








GUITAR RIG 6 PRO


Save 50% on GUITAR RIG 6 PRO. Get the industry’s favorite multi-effects rack and amp emulator half off – for a limited time only.




www.native-instruments.com












KOMPLETE 13


KOMPLETE 13 is the world’s leading production suite, with premium instruments, effects, and sounds covering any genre for musicians, artists, and sound designers.




www.native-instruments.com












KOMPLETE 13 ULTIMATE


KOMPLETE 13 ULTIMATE is an expanded production suite with premium cinematic and orchestral libraries, flagship instruments and effects, and sounds covering any genre for artists, composers, and sound designers.




www.native-instruments.com












KOMPLETE 13 ULTIMATE COLLECTORS EDITION


KOMPLETE 13 ULTIMATE Collector’s Edition is the flagship production suite from Native Instruments, including premium cinematic and orchestral libraries, instruments and effects, specialized scoring tools, and sounds covering any genre for professional artists, composers, and sound designers.




www.native-instruments.com





Pricing on upgrade page is consistent with that store page.



Bluemount Score said:


> Nothing you previously owned a license for gets taken away from you


Hell, you can end up with multiple unregistered copies!


----------



## easyrider (Sep 1, 2020)

*You get with KOMPLETE 13 ULTIMATE Collector's Edition: $499 Update*

SUPER 8
ARKHIS
BUTCH VIG DRUMS
CLOUD SUPPLY
CREMONA QUARTET: AMATI VIOLA
CREMONA QUARTET: GUARNERI VIOLIN
CREMONA QUARTET: STRADIVARI CELLO
CREMONA QUARTET: STRADIVARI VIOLIN
LO-FI GLOW
MALLET FLUX
MODULAR ICONS
MYSTERIA
NOIRE
PHARLIGHT
SESSION GUITARIST: ELECTRIC SUNBURST DELUXE
SESSION GUITARIST: PICKED ACOUSTIC
STRAYLIGHTGUITAR RIG 6 PRO
RAUMANIMA ASCENT
ARTIST EXPANSION: DJ KHALIL
ARTIST EXPANSION: SASHA
ARTIST EXPANSION: THE STEREOTYPES
AQUARIUS EARTH
BASEMENT ERA
CARBON DECAY
DISTRICT XEO
DRIVE
FADED REELS
GLOBAL SHAKE
IGNITION CODE
INDIGO DUST
INFINITE ESCAPE
LILAC GLARE
LOCKDOWN GRIND
MAGNETIC COAST
MECHANIX
MOEBIUS
NOCTURNAL STATE
OPALINE DRIFT
PRISMATIC BLISS
PULSE
PURE DRIP
RISING CRESCENT
RUSH
SCENE
SOLAR BREEZE
SPECTRUM QUAKE
STADIUM FLEX
WARPED SYMMETRY


----------



## dedene (Sep 1, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> By the way, no sign of subscription service yet



...big sigh of relief...


----------



## method1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Ultimate: (adjective) last in a progression or series : FINAL

I look forward to K13 ULTIMATE CE ULTIMATE (CE)


----------



## Mucusman (Sep 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> $499 Update


Prices vary. For me (coming from Ultimate 11) it shows $599. When this goes on sale to half this (I know, it'll be a while), I'll bite.


----------



## davidson (Sep 1, 2020)

Mucusman said:


> Prices vary. For me (coming from Ultimate 11) it shows $599. When this goes on sale to half this (I know, it'll be a while), I'll bite.



The $499 is the update price for owners of K12UCE. As a K12UCE owner, the fact someone who owns KU8 pays just $100 less than me for K13UCE makes me feel...well, not great.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 1, 2020)

Komplete always announces a month before it goes on sale. I would not pre-order, as there will be deals at discount stores. For example, Time+Space included Rob Papen's Go2 with each order of Komplete Ultimate 12.

While you can buy this with a physical hard drive, all you need is a serial number to download from the NI site. T+S did not have to send the box to me in NYC. Anyway, by the time you get the hard drive, you need updates anyway.

The Strad comes with Komplete Ultimate. The full Cremona Quartet is in the CE. 

Any product you bought independently (not as part of an early version of Komplete) can now be sold. I'm going to put some of mine up for sale here soon.

All three versions of Komplete will go on sale in the spring or summer of next year. 

It's likely that some of the newest releases, like Arkhis, will not be included in the BF sale.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2020)

I think it's very good value, looking at upgrading to KU-CE 13 as an KU-CE 12 owner.
The Cremona Quartet, Noire, Mysteria, Straylight, Pharlight, Arkhis, Picked Acoustic and Mallet Flux are all things I don't own, but am especially interested in. And there is more on top.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 1, 2020)

davidson said:


> The $499 is the update price for owners of K12UCE. As a K12UCE owner, the fact someone who owns KU8 pays just $100 less than me for K13UCE makes me feel...well, not great.


That's the way it has always worked. Anybody who wants to can wait for Komplete 14 or 15 or 16 or whatever, and get the same deal. I think there is a cutoff after a certain number of years. You can't get this from Komplete 1. 

I could also say that the release of the CE edition was much more of a shock to people who paid the whole price for the Symphony Series. There was no way to see that coming.

Now that this is out, NI will keep releasing new instruments. ALL of these will be included in KU14 (assuming there is a KU14). Dozens of people will say on this forum and others that ALL of them can't possibly be included. Certainly not the newest ones! But they always are. Butch Vig Drums came out a few days ago and it's included.
*
EDIT: I was wrong! Arkhis is not in KU13. Just the CE. And I am pissed off.* 

It always works the same way but people will always refuse to believe it or not like it if they do.

It's kind of like IK Multimedia's Total Studio. If you want you can spend a thousand or two on stuff as it comes out. Or you can get everything in Total Studio 3 for a few hundred when it comes out.


----------



## Scottyb (Sep 1, 2020)

Boom!! Pretty excited! This might be the first time I don’t hold out for the half price sale in years as a few things I’ve been holding out for are in this! And finally an update for Guitar Rig Pro!


----------



## Scottyb (Sep 1, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Komplete always announces a month before it goes on sale. I would not pre-order, as there will be deals at discount stores. For example, Time+Space included Rob Papen's Go2 with each order of Komplete Ultimate 12.
> 
> While you can buy this with a physical hard drive, all you need is a serial number to download from the NI site. T+S did not have to send the box to me in NYC. Anyway, by the time you get the hard drive, you need updates anyway.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info on being able to sell those libraries you bought separately! I’ll be doing the same! Thx!


----------



## davidson (Sep 1, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> That's the way it has always worked. Anybody who wants to can wait for Komplete 14 or 15 or 16 or whatever, and get the same deal. I think there is a cutoff after a certain number of years. You can't get this from Komplete 1.
> 
> I could also say that the release of the CE edition was much more of a shock to people who paid the whole price for the Symphony Series. There was no way to see that coming.
> 
> ...



I was actually happy they included the symphony series in CE, I sold my licenses to pay for a large chunk of the CE upgrade.

CE is definitely bargain of the century if you're coming from KU8 or 9.


----------



## GtrString (Sep 1, 2020)

I upgraded last year to ult12. Will probably wait till 14, allthough I like a lot of the new stuff that has come out recently. Im just so tired of updating and upgrading software all the time..


----------



## Philip Vasta (Sep 1, 2020)

GtrString said:


> I upgraded last year to ult12. Will probably wait till 14, allthough I like a lot of the new stuff that has come out recently. Im just so tired of updating and upgrading software all the time..



Same. I've finally gotten to the point that I realize I need to just write music using the tools I have, which are many.


----------



## Jordan D Smith (Sep 1, 2020)

I just upgraded to v12 from v7 a few months ago. I'll probably wait out another few versions again. ha


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Sep 1, 2020)

Sorry, I don't understand a little, but what is the sense of pre-ordering?) What is the advantage of this? I still won't be able to download this until October 1st?


----------



## Musicman12345! (Sep 1, 2020)

Serge Pavkin said:


> Sorry, I don't understand a little, but what is the sense of pre-ordering?) What is the advantage of this?


Often, quantities are already sold before it is available from the vendor to resellers get quantities. Preordering puts you in line for the software so you can get a copy when it lands with resellers, or NI.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Sep 1, 2020)

let´s hope guitar rig has modernized it´s sound, s-gear and plini sound way better for my ears, I´m not hearing anything new about the sound in the demos


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Sep 1, 2020)

Musicman12345! said:


> Often, quantities are already sold before it is available from the vendor to resellers get quantities. Preordering puts you in line for the software so you can get a copy when it lands with resellers, or NI.


Yes, maybe this applies to versions with a hard drive (not downloadable versions)


----------



## shropshirelad (Sep 1, 2020)

I upgraded from 10U to 12CE this during this summer's sale. Will wait for the next sales event to upgrade to 13CE. £200 for the Quartet, Noire, Pharlight & GRig 6 is an offer worth waiting for.


----------



## Yogevs (Sep 1, 2020)

Very surprised there are no intro offers no? Should I just wait for their December sale and upgrade for 50%?


----------



## Yogevs (Sep 1, 2020)

This is a page I always find useful btw - when deciding if I want to upgrade or not:





Native Instruments







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 1, 2020)

Serge Pavkin said:


> Sorry, I don't understand a little, but what is the sense of pre-ordering?) What is the advantage of this? I still won't be able to download this until October 1st?



The advantage is for NI: it has your money and you're less likely to have cash for, oh, the East-West Orchestra upgrade (saying this for a friend).


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Sep 1, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> The advantage is for NI: it has your money and you're less likely to have cash for, oh, the East-West Orchestra upgrade (saying this for a friend).


Yes, the flow of offers makes my head spin)


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2020)

Musicman12345! said:


> Often, quantities are already sold before it is available from the vendor to resellers get quantities. Preordering puts you in line for the software so you can get a copy when it lands with resellers, or NI.


Which doesn't make too much sense if you are planning to buy the download version anyways... and yea, I know license keys can run out too, but...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 1, 2020)

$199 upgrade to 13 for me (not ultimate) and I only want Noire. Seems like a pricey move vs buying it standalone. Not much I want from NI these days.


----------



## Kabraxis (Sep 1, 2020)

Cremona Quartet caught my interest, but not as much as $699 interest...


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 1, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> All three versions of Komplete will go on sale in the spring or summer of next year.


Isn't there a Thanksgiving sale usually?

I'm excited that they put Noire into the Standard edition.


----------



## bosone (Sep 1, 2020)

now i have just to wait 1.5 years to get the half price for K13 collector's edition upgrade!


----------



## Danny (Sep 1, 2020)

I'll pass this upgrade. As owner of KUCE 12, Noire, Mallet Flux & Picked Acoustic, the upgrade price of $499 to KUCE 13 is too pricey for me. Even if I don't have Noire, Mallet Flux & Picked acoustic, the price is still too high for the value that I get. Couple of months ago I bought 2 samples in group buys from OrangeTreeSamples ($138), they are much more better than Picked Acoustic (in my opinion) and I never used Picked Acoustic again. Same with Noire & Mallet Flux, I rarely used these 2 libraries.
From all the libraries in KUCE 12, only Kontakt 6, I used it very frequently.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 1, 2020)

decredis said:


> If you have K12 and K12U as an upgrade from K12, can you just update to K13 and keep all the Komplete Ultimate content from K12U while updating just the Komplete part of it; or would that break the K12U upgrade?


Yes, I did this. I had K10 that I'd upgraded to K10U and I updated the K10 licence to K12. I'm still eligible to update either one.

My K10 was actually an upgrade from K10 select that I got with my S61 so I have them all except CE


----------



## berto (Sep 1, 2020)

so no chance KU13CE will be on sale during Black Friday?


----------



## berto (Sep 1, 2020)

Ruffian Price said:


> $499 update for owners of K12 CE? Good lord.


I wish!!! it's 419 UK pounds here!!!! it'd be 561$ there...

but still it's is 29.9285714286 UK Pounds EACH for the ones i actually really am interested in :

ARKHIS
BUTCH VIG DRUMS
CREMONA QUARTET: AMATI VIOLA
CREMONA QUARTET: GUARNERI VIOLIN
CREMONA QUARTET: STRADIVARI CELLO
CREMONA QUARTET: STRADIVARI VIOLIN
MALLET FLUX
MODULAR ICONS
MYSTERIA
NOIRE
PHARLIGHT
STRAYLIGHT
GUITAR RIG 6 PRO
SUPER 8


----------



## decredis (Sep 1, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Yes, I did this. I had K10 that I'd upgraded to K10U and I updated the K10 licence to K12. I'm still eligible to update either one.
> 
> My K10 was actually an upgrade from K10 select that I got with my S61 so I have them all except CE


Good to know! I'm most interested in Noire and GR6 for the price of next year's summer discount on K13 update, not sure I'd want to stretch to the K13U.


----------



## BezO (Sep 1, 2020)

I have 12U. I want the Stradivari Violin, Noire and Mallet Flux, but the price to upgrade to 13U just for those is a bit much.

Arkhis, the Cremona Quartet & Super 8 would be nice, so I may consider a jump from U to CE, but I'd wait for the summer sale.

If I were coming from 11U, my intro to NI, I'd be more likely to jump on this. I really wish they would scale the upgrade pricing to reward those that upgrade more frequently.



TigerTheFrog said:


> ...I could also say that the release of the CE edition was much more of a shock to people who paid the whole price for the Symphony Series. There was no way to see that coming...


That's me. And they did that after saying they would never add it to Ultimate. Quite deceptive IMO. I've purchase 1 standalone product from them since, and will likely never buy another.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 1, 2020)

berto said:


> so no chance KU13CE will be on sale during Black Friday?


it never has been before. Usually it's the instruments on BF and the Komplete packages in the following summer. But I have no idea. I am so pissed off about Arkhis.  They walked away from what they've always done, and converted me from a full price guy to a half-price guy. 

I might have considered the intro price for Arkhis before, as I really want it. But no... gotta wait for summer. I don't think Arkhis will be in the BF sale.


----------



## Brasart (Sep 1, 2020)

Holy shit I'm so happy I've waited for the KU13 CE without buying anything from it before, can't wait to buy this upgrade, and demos for the Cremona Quartet sound so good!!


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 1, 2020)

Just took a glance at the "what's new for me" list. Being a Komplete 12 owner, not that much as usual. It seems that there are fewer and fewer reasons to update regularly for those of us who don't plan to go Ultimate. I'm must say that I'm quite surprised to see Noire as part of the standard package. I didn't expect this to happen, so I've purchased it in advance with a BF discount. Otherwise, it would certainly be one of the main reasons for me to purchase a Komplete 13 Update.

Having some more of the excellent Play series titles could be fun as well as the Crush Packs. However, the most determining factor this time for me will be the new features in Guitar Rig 6. Perhaps I will skip this update after all although I traditionally buy new updates when they're on a 50% discount.


----------



## JonS (Sep 1, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Komplete 10 - October 2014
> Komplete 11 - September 2016
> Komplete 12 - Septermber 2018
> 
> Are we due for a new Komplete release next month?


It’s out!!


----------



## Frederick (Sep 1, 2020)

I think I will upgrade Oct 1st from 12U to 13U CE at bestservice.com, where I have some loyalty cash left.

My calculation is: 300 for Cremona Quartet, 100 for Arkhis, 50 for Straylight, Pharlight, Mysteria and Noire each. Everything else new would be free since the price of the upgrade is 599. I'll take that deal, instead of the alternative: upgrade during the summer of sound 2021. Also I can't imagine 14 will be as interesting for me as 13, so I'm going to skip that one. So we're talking 2024 for upgrading to 15.
Very responsible decision.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 1, 2020)

I went from K10U to K12U CE last year and am surprised how much interesting new stuff there is in the new CE version.
I will wait for the half price sale as I did last time.
I got lucky and bought it on eBay where it was already under half price and then there was a site wide code for another ten percent off that.
That version comes on a terabyte drive so sell that to reduce the price further.
By the time I sold a bunch of Maschine Expansions I’d bought very cheaply as they were duplicated, I think I was in profit on the upgrade.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 1, 2020)

The new additions are pretty dope, but knowing my upgrade path will be 50% cheaper by waiting 9 months makes the choice an easy one.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 1, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> Having some more of the excellent Play series titles could be fun as well as the Crush Packs. However, the most determining factor this time for me will be the new features in Guitar Rig 6. Perhaps I will skip this update after all although I traditionally buy new updates when they're on a 50% discount.



You can use Guitar Rig as just an effects rack so if you grab the new version you may not need to get the mod pack stuff as they've been incorporated into GR6. I'm not sure how different the standalone ones would be from the GR ones though.


----------



## VladK (Sep 1, 2020)

One thing I do not get is why NI sets the same update price for owners of all previous KOMPLETE versions.
IMHO, a lower update price for owners of previous version would be a good incentive for many to stay recent instead of skipping versions.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 1, 2020)

I just sold my K12 (not Kontakt) yesterday after it collected dust for most of a year. I had a moment of GAS pain when I saw the email this morning, and then I breathed a sigh of relief. I'm good without it. I didn't use 95% of Komplete 12, and I can't see that ratio changing much with K13. Some nice additions, though, with Super8, Noire, etc.


----------



## Utkarsh (Sep 1, 2020)

berto said:


> I wish!!! it's 419 UK pounds here!!!! it'd be 561$ there...
> 
> but still it's is 29.9285714286 UK Pounds EACH for the ones i actually really am interested in :
> 
> ...


I’m a Komplete 12 CE owner.
i already own NOIRE, ARKHIS, SESSION GUITARIST: PICKED ACOUSTIC AND STRADIVERI VIOLIN.

and they want me to pay $499 for an upgrade??? 😢


----------



## Utkarsh (Sep 1, 2020)

Utkarsh said:


> I’m a Komplete 12 CE owner.
> i already own NOIRE, ARKHIS, SESSION GUITARIST: PICKED ACOUSTIC AND STRADIVERI VIOLIN.
> 
> and they want me to pay $499 for an upgrade??? 😢


I guess I’ll just resist GAS and wait till next June and and then get it in their Sale. I wish they had a calculation system like SPITFIRE AUDIO.


----------



## telecode101 (Sep 1, 2020)

..


----------



## VivianaSings (Sep 1, 2020)

The CE version should have been the U update. 

Doesn't seem like much reason to update from K12U. I have CSSS and Emotional Cello and Violin, so their quartet doesn't interest me much. I'd rather spend the money to buy Emotional Viola and Bass when they're eventually released.

Nothing here is pressing for me. If I have to update from K12U to K13ce to get what should have been the U update, it's no biggie to wait until next summer's half price sale.


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 1, 2020)

Coming from K12 Ultimate, the update is $399 (to 13 Ultimate not CE). Tempting even just for Noire, Picked Acoustic, and Stradivari Violin. However, if the updates go 50% off like they did this summer, it's a no brainer.


----------



## John R Wilson (Sep 1, 2020)

Can you upgrade from Komplete 12 standard to Komplete 12 Ultimate collectors edition? No options are coming up for me for this. I've currently got Komplete 12 standard.


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 1, 2020)

Disappointed that Arkhis joins the so-so Symphony Series and a bunch of expansions I don't want in the 'collector's edition only' tier. Looks like I'll wait to grab that individually on sale or just get the OT Time Micro/Macro when they inevitably get the Sine treatment. $200 to upgrade from Ultimate 12 to 13 next summer isn't terrible, not really in a rush to get my hands on Phartlight and the like. The Cremona libraries, like Symphony Series, don't really merit the elite categorization they get IMO.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 1, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> Can you upgrade from Komplete 12 standard to Komplete 12 Ultimate collectors edition? No options are coming up for me for this. I've currently got Komplete 12 standard.


Yes, it's called Upgrade and costs $1,000.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Sep 1, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> Coming from K12 Ultimate, the update is $399 (to 13 Ultimate not CE). Tempting even just for Noire, Picked Acoustic, and Stradivari Violin. However, if the updates go 50% off like they did this summer, it's a no brainer.


Don't they usually have a sale in the Winter, also?


----------



## Technostica (Sep 1, 2020)

Tim_Wells said:


> Don't they usually have a sale in the Winter, also?


Not for Komplete Upgrades.


----------



## Jkist (Sep 1, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Not for Komplete Upgrades.



HEY! Nobody upgrade. If they see literally nobody has upgraded, maybe they will be like "hmm, this isn't good. Maybe we ought to offer the upgrade discounts in the winter too..."

lol.


----------



## John R Wilson (Sep 1, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Yes, it's called Upgrade and costs $1,000.





Jkist said:


> HEY! Nobody upgrade. If they see literally nobody has upgraded, maybe they will be like "hmm, this isn't good. Maybe we ought to offer the upgrade discounts in the winter too..."
> 
> lol.



I tried the upgrade but its telling me that None of the qualifying products are registered to my account lol. I've got Komplete 12 standard.


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 1, 2020)

Tim_Wells said:


> Don't they usually have a sale in the Winter, also?



Seems likely around Christmastime.. this article is from 12/6/2019:


----------



## Technostica (Sep 1, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> Seems likely around Christmastime.. this article is from 12/6/2019:


They didn't have a new version of Komplete out that year though.
The previous year they also had a sale but excluded Komplete because version 12 had just been released.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 1, 2020)

This is the 1st time I won't be updating Komplete in I think 3 cycles...

I already have Arkhis. The few new libraries I don't have that come with it never caught my eye in any of the videos I watched, and frankly I'm rinsed out on Kontakt libraries. 

The only other thing that caught my attention was Guitar Rig 6, but not at a $400 upgrade fee! I'll juts sit and wait for a sale and grab GR6 whenever that day arrives.

Definitely agree, NI's upgrade pricing is kind of ****ty. Especially when it doesn't analyze the products you already have and adjust accordingly


----------



## Sub3OneDay (Sep 1, 2020)

Ruffian Price said:


> $499 update for owners of K12 CE? Good lord.



That’s what I’m looking at but to be honest the release details are not floating my boat currently - the up rev of GR to GR6, maybe something but need to check the functionality additions, but other than that are the new strings libraries really worth it? Probably not.

Not much else there so sticking with K12 CE at the moment. 

Just slightly relieved that Damage 2 didn’t get included as just this month forked our for that - which is awesome by the way...


----------



## Tim_Wells (Sep 1, 2020)

Technostica said:


> They didn't have a new version of Komplete out that year though.
> The previous year they also had a sale but excluded Komplete because version 12 had just been released.




Oh well... I'll wait until summer then.


----------



## zadillo (Sep 1, 2020)

Utkarsh said:


> I’m a Komplete 12 CE owner.
> i already own NOIRE, ARKHIS, SESSION GUITARIST: PICKED ACOUSTIC AND STRADIVERI VIOLIN.
> 
> and they want me to pay $499 for an upgrade??? 😢



You can probably sell a number of those libraries, thanks to NI's fairly generous no fee license transfer policy, and pay for a decent chunk of the upgrade. And wait til it's 50% off and even a better deal.

I think at this point we all generally know the value and way things work with Komplete - I bought Noire during the last 50% off sale because I really wanted to have it, but otherwise - yeah, you're paying more if you want and need to use those libraries now, and you get a better deal the longer you "hold out"

But again, the fact NI lets us sell these things I think makes it more manageable - I payed for pretty much my whole K12U CE upgrade last time around by a) waiting for the 50% off sale and b) selling my Symphony Series libraries individually


----------



## artomatic (Sep 1, 2020)

First time I won't be upgrading. 
Jumping from K12U to K13U isn't worth it for me since I already own Noire, Pharlight, etc...
That upgrade price tag does not make any since!


----------



## Carl W (Sep 1, 2020)

if I read the comments here it seems it has not do much with what you get included in the bundle but more how do I get all for almost no money. Quite disgusting. "I want quality stuff but I do not want to pay for it." Like children in a sandbox. 

If I pay for the upgrade to UCE13 I get lot of things witch I cannot pay seperatly so I'm happy with the bundle and the upgrade price. I let the wanking to a lot of other people here.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 1, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> I tried the upgrade but its telling me that None of the qualifying products are registered to my account lol. I've got Komplete 12 standard.


I own K10U and K12 so I can see two upgrades to K13CE in my account. One is "upgrade" for £849 and the other is "upgrade from Complete Ultimate 8-12" for £499. So I'm assuming the £849 upgrade is K10 standard to K13CE which suggests you can upgrade from standard to CE.


----------



## John R Wilson (Sep 1, 2020)

Mornats said:


> I own K10U and K12 so I can see two upgrades to K13CE in my account. One is "upgrade" for £849 and the other is "upgrade from Complete Ultimate 8-12" for £499. So I'm assuming the £849 upgrade is K10 standard to K13CE which suggests you can upgrade from standard to CE.



It comes up with a price of £849 for upgrade but says I don't have the qualifying products to upgrade to K13CE. I've got the Komplete 12 standard version.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 1, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> It comes up with a price of £849 for upgrade but says I don't have the qualifying products to upgrade to K13CE. I've got the Komplete 12 standard version.


Oh that's weird, it lets me add it to basket and everything. It can't be due to me owning K10U too as that's a separate option in the drop down. Maybe throw them a ticket? Or maybe a reseller like Time+Space can check for you (T+S sometimes offer a freebie when you upgrade through them).


----------



## Yogevs (Sep 1, 2020)

JonS said:


> It’s out!!



Yes. It is. I speculated about this exactly one month ago .


----------



## John R Wilson (Sep 1, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Oh that's weird, it lets me add it to basket and everything. It can't be due to me owning K10U too as that's a separate option in the drop down. Maybe throw them a ticket? Or maybe a reseller like Time+Space can check for you (T+S sometimes offer a freebie when you upgrade through them).



Yeah is certainly weird. I'll probably give them an email, not sure ill be upgrading at that price though. I've been waiting for quite a long time now to upgrade to ultimate and have been awaiting 13. I was also hoping for Arkhis to be in the ultimate version.


----------



## bosone (Sep 1, 2020)

i still have K10U and this upgrade is very tempting, i skipped k11 and k12 because there were nothing SO interesting for me...

but i must definitely wait for the next summer and to understand if i really need this... since the time i have to dedicate to music is slowly decreasing...
but still it will be a really nice new toy! 

.. and if i go, i go for the collector's edition, basically for the orcherstra!


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 1, 2020)

Did anyone place their order and get a "delayed" notice. I purchased the DL version of 13CE update. A screen popped up saying the order would be delayed for a few days. Already charged to CC. Not complaining, just wondering if anyone had that experience.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Sep 1, 2020)

JonSolo said:


> Did anyone place their order and get a "delayed" notice. I purchased the DL version of 13CE update. A screen popped up saying the order would be delayed for a few days. Already charged to CC. Not complaining, just wondering if anyone had that experience.


The release date is October 1st, so probably you will get a month delay. You can only preorder right now.


----------



## VladK (Sep 1, 2020)

JonSolo said:


> Did anyone place their order and get a "delayed" notice. I purchased the DL version of 13CE update. A screen popped up saying the order would be delayed for a few days. Already charged to CC. Not complaining, just wondering if anyone had that experience.


It will be released October 1st/


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 1, 2020)

I didn't expect every product, but I see no reason why existing products are not made available. The email said the delay was only one to two days, so they might be sorting that part out (it did say the numbers would be manually added to my account).

If products appear in my account prior to October 1st, I will let you guys know.


----------



## John R Wilson (Sep 1, 2020)

JonSolo said:


> I didn't expect every product, but I see no reason why existing products are not made available. The email said the delay was only one to two days, so they might be sorting that part out (it did say the numbers would be manually added to my account).
> 
> If products appear in my account prior to October 1st, I will let you guys know.



I just messaged them about that. Apparently they will only be available in your account on the release date.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Sep 1, 2020)

artomatic said:


> First time I won't be upgrading.
> Jumping from K12U to K13U isn't worth it for me since I already own Noire, Pharlight, etc...
> That upgrade price tag does not make any since!


I can totally see that in your case. But I'm version 11 Ultimate. There are are several things in this upgrade that I could use:

- The new acoustic and electric guitars
- Session Strings Pro 2 
- Mallet Flux 
- Symphony Essentials – PERCUSSION 
- Stradivari
- Guitar Rig 6 Pro

and the rest will be gravy.


----------



## j3tman (Sep 1, 2020)

K10U here. I was planning to upgrade to Reaktor/Kontakt 6 since Reaktor 5 is out of commission on Catalina (learned the hard way ), so an upgrade is tempting. Totally honest though, I've probably touched 10-20% of K10U, and I'm just worried that a lot of these libraries are just going to be sitting around.

I love the cinematic hybrid stuff, but I feel like in that domain we are in an era now in which we have enough tools to make anything sound like anything else, and so it becomes entirely a function of what plugin gets you where you want to go the quickest. While this is a stellar pack for building up an initial arsenal of tools, I'm personally at the point that I question whether 500GB, 100+ instruments, and a hundred thousand presets will actually make me more productive musically.

Now if I could just sit down and force myself to learn the ins and outs of Omnisphere, I'd probably be in good shape haha.


----------



## Will Wilson (Sep 2, 2020)

K11U owner here but have already bought Kontakt 6, Noire, Arkhis and a bunch of others would be nicer if they took this into account when upgrading (yes I know I can sell my licenses), it would be much easier and more tempting.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 2, 2020)

On K12 standard. I hardly ever use it. Honestly, I use the pianos and that's about it. 

But, K13 comes with MassiveX which actually sounded really good in the demos. It's also got Noire, and the new Strad. On that alone it's worth the upgrade price. At which point, I think I'm going to spend some time actually exploring what I have and learning how to use everything I own. That's a novel concept.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 2, 2020)

José Herring said:


> But, K13 comes with MassiveX which actually sounded really good in the demos.


That is included with K12 but wasn't actually available until months after it was released.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 2, 2020)

Yep K12 standard comes with Massive X.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 2, 2020)

José Herring said:


> On K12 standard. I hardly ever use it.
> 
> It's also got Noire, and the new Strad.


The Strad is only with Ultimate.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 2, 2020)

Technostica said:


> The Strad is only with Ultimate.


Yeah that's the upgrade I'm looking at but haven't decided if I want to stay at the standard level or bump it up to Ultimate.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 2, 2020)

dang. 

still not upgrading. Komplete 10 still, maybe 14?


----------



## Efimus (Sep 2, 2020)

I have K12. This time will no to upgrade. Took a look that they offer and saw I need nothing. There is no new cinematic or orchestra instruments. So this bundle is not for me.


----------



## Efimus (Sep 2, 2020)

I think the Komplete has gotten too big. I have a Komplete 12 standard and about 70 products are not installed on my system. I just don't need them. In older versions, the Komplete had a minimal but sufficient set of tools for all occasions, as the guys from Steinberg do with their Absolut collection. Now Komplete is a monster. I think it would be much better not to mix everything in one pile, but to release thematic bundles. Cinematic, Electronic, Orchestral...


----------



## BezO (Sep 2, 2020)

Efimus said:


> I think the Komplete has gotten too big. I have a Komplete 12 standard and about 70 products are not installed on my system. I just don't need them. In older versions, the Komplete had a minimal but sufficient set of tools for all occasions, as the guys from Steinberg do with their Absolut collection. Now Komplete is a monster. I think it would be much better not to mix everything in one pile, but to release thematic bundles. Cinematic, Electronic, Orchestral...


I'd love to see smaller, themed bundles. That would be best for consumers. I've not known them to be very customer friendly though.


----------



## YaniDee (Sep 2, 2020)

They should have an offer with just the newest products since the previous version..Alicia's Keys, Una Corda, Absynth, etc are pretty old news by now..


----------



## Mornats (Sep 2, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> They should have an offer with just the newest products since the previous version..Alicia's Keys, Una Corda, Absynth, etc are pretty old news by now..



They do, that's the update price. Unless you mean something different to that?


----------



## soothingpanic (Sep 2, 2020)

Is there any possibility that NI will offer discounted upgrades on Black Friday considering that this release is already so late in the year?


----------



## John R Wilson (Sep 2, 2020)

When Komplete 12 was first released when did they next do a half price upgrades sale after its release?


----------



## Technostica (Sep 2, 2020)

Based on previous patterns they will have more sales this year but the next half price Komplete deal will be next summer.


----------



## YaniDee (Sep 2, 2020)

Mornats said:


> They do, that's the update price. Unless you mean something different to that?


Well, the update price is still a good deal compared to buying new products individually, but someone who has KU12, already has 60-70% of everything in KU13, so a slightly lower price for people in that situation..


----------



## sumVI (Sep 2, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Based on previous patterns they will have more sales this year but the next half price Komplete deal will be next summer.




This is a good thing.

For this market, Black Friday and the days that follow tend to be a clusterf*ck of incredble deals and consumer insanity. I save for this time only to find - for all the money spent - I just go back to playing guitar. Why do I bother?

At least by summer, bugs should be sorted out and product reviews will be plentiful.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 2, 2020)

sumVI said:


> This is a good thing.
> For this market, Black Friday and the days that follow tend to be a clusterf*ck of incredble deals and consumer insanity. I save for this time only to find - for all the money spent - I just go back to playing guitar.


Sure, let NI make more money from those that want it now and can't wait 9 months or so.


----------



## Wolf68 (Sep 2, 2020)

still searching for some reason why I should upgrade from my ultimate version. can't find one. might be I'll skip one round...


----------



## Mornats (Sep 2, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> Well, the update price is still a good deal compared to buying new products individually, but someone who has KU12, already has 60-70% of everything in KU13, so a slightly lower price for people in that situation..



That's exactly what the update price is.  It's a slightly lower price for those who own a previous version.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 2, 2020)

Mornats said:


> That's exactly what the update price is.  It's a slightly lower price for those who own a previous version.


What they and others presumably meant was that if you have the previous version that the Update is cheaper than if you have an even older version. Many companies do this including Steinberg.
My take is that as they have half price sales you can just wait and get it for silly money.
I took a look at what I'll get with 13U CE for $250 and have no complaints.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 2, 2020)

Technostica said:


> What they and others presumably meant was that if you have the previous version that the Update is cheaper than if you have an even older version. Many companies do this including Steinberg.
> My take is that as they have half price sales you can just wait and get it for silly money.
> I took a look at what I'll get with 13U CE for $250 and have no complaints.



Aha right, that makes sense then. Had me puzzled why YaniDee and I didn't seem to be on the same wavelength there! So yes, I agree, would be good if there was an even cheaper price for updating up a single step from 12 to 13. I guess more people would do that rather than wait for a few versions like most people seem to do.


----------



## j3tman (Sep 2, 2020)

My guess is that if they went any lower on the upgrade prices (say, $100 for K12 owners), then people would never bother to purchase individual instruments and would just always stick with the Komplete system. Maybe they lose more money overall that way?

Again, I think Komplete is a stellar offering for people just starting to build up their plugin arsenal. I assume many people in these forums are way beyond that point though.


----------



## Steve Lum (Sep 2, 2020)

Bums me out a little; I already bought six of the big ticket items - I knew it would come to this, so, my bad if you will. So for the first time in maybe, who knows, many years, I will not be doing an upgrade this year. I wish they had some kind of prorating system that would factor in where you were currently at - a good example is Orange Tree Samples bundles, they know where you're at and your upgrade scales accordingly.


----------



## steveo42 (Sep 4, 2020)

Technostica said:


> What they and others presumably meant was that if you have the previous version that the Update is cheaper than if you have an even older version. Many companies do this including Steinberg.
> My take is that as they have half price sales you can just wait and get it for silly money.
> I took a look at what I'll get with 13U CE for $250 and have no complaints.


 How are you getting 13U CE for $250? I own 12U CE and my upgrade price shows as $499 for download version.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JonRo (Sep 4, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Based on previous patterns they will have more sales this year but the next half price Komplete deal will be next summer.


I was considering an upgrade now, but I think I can wait for that half price deal. Thanks!


----------



## Yogevs (Sep 4, 2020)

steveo42 said:


> How are you getting 13U CE for $250? I own 12U CE and my upgrade price shows as $499 for download version.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



That would probably be the sale price - they usually do 50% every 6 months right?


----------



## steveo42 (Sep 4, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> That would probably be the sale price - they usually do 50% every 6 months right?



Ahh yes indeed!
I didn't think of that one. 

Thanks!


----------



## AndreasHe (Sep 4, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> The new additions are pretty dope, but knowing my upgrade path will be 50% cheaper by waiting 9 months makes the choice an easy one.



What do you mean? What is different in 9 months? 

I also wonder if everybody has the same or different upgrade price? What if I already have some of the new instruments, does this change the price? 

And what about existing guitar rig used in projects, will they still work after upgrade?


----------



## JonRo (Sep 4, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> I also wonder if everybody has the same or different upgrade price? What if I already have some of the new instruments, does this change the price?



Unfortunately, no. As far as I know, it only takes into account your previous Komplete version to calculate your upgrade price. Would be great if they did something like this, though.



AndreasHe said:


> And what about existing guitar rig used in projects, will they still work after upgrade?



Being a new version of the software, I guess you should be able to have both versions of Guitar Rig installed at the same time so you can run version 5 in older projects without any issues, but I may be wrong. Someone knows if this is the case?


----------



## AndreasHe (Sep 4, 2020)

JonRo said:


> Unfortunately, no. As far as I know, it only takes into account your previous Komplete version to calculate your upgrade price. Would be great if they did something like this, though.



I have komplete 12 ultimate and they offer the upgrade with around 388 Euro. Anyone else with komplete 12? What is your upgrade offer?


----------



## Lazu (Sep 8, 2020)

I have bought separately Straylight and Pharlight, cant if it is worth to upgrade from KK12 to KK13 Ultimate... Maybe it is worth to wait...


----------



## AndreasHe (Sep 8, 2020)

Lazu said:


> I have bought separately Straylight and Pharlight, cant if it is worth to upgrade from KK12 to KK13 Ultimate... Maybe it is worth to wait...



What is the upgrade price offer NI made you 12->13 ? 
For me it is 388 EUR. Bought also some instruments/expansions already.


----------



## Lazu (Sep 8, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> What is the upgrade price offer NI made you 12->13 ?
> For me it is 388 EUR. Bought also some instruments/expansions already.



From 12 ->13 Update for me it is 199 Eur. You can locate in section- My KOMPLETE Offers.


----------



## AndreasHe (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh interesting, that is what I wanted to know. So you get a different offer than me. What means, they care about your libs already bought.

Now I only wonder if the upgrade price will stay at this point or will they decrease it also in a sale? And if yes, when can we expect one?


----------



## Lazu (Sep 8, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> Oh interesting, that is what I wanted to know. So you get a different offer than me. What means, they care about your libs already bought.
> 
> Now I only wonder if the upgrade price will stay at this point or will they decrease it also in a sale? And if yes, when can we expect one?



So let's make it clear - I have KK12 (not ultimate) and to UPDATE to KK13 for me is 199 Eur, but to UPGRADE from KK12 to KK13 Ultimate is 599 Eur. What are both options for You?


----------



## AndreasHe (Sep 8, 2020)

I see. If the normal ultimate upgrade would be 599,it means the 388 they offered me also calculates a bit my libs I already bought. 

Now I just wonder if this get even less on a sale?


----------



## Lazu (Sep 8, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> I see. If the normal ultimate upgrade would be 599,it means the 388 they offered me also calculates a bit my libs I already bought.
> 
> Now I just wonder if this get even less on a sale?



How many Libraries have You bought? + Anyone can clarify this discount system?


----------



## AndreasHe (Sep 8, 2020)

Lazu said:


> How many Libraries have You bought? + Anyone can clarify this discount system?



As I remember:


Upgrade sunburst deluxe ca 48 euro
Picked accustic ca 95 euro (-25 discount voucher)
Then 3 expansions 150 euro (-25 x3 discount voucher)
Means I spent around 200 real euro or a value of CA 300 Euro in for Instruments which are now part of the K13 ultimate upgrade.

If it is true an upgrade costs normally 600 - 300 invested = 300.they offered me upgrade for 400.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh that's interesting, I didn't think they offered a discount for libraries already bought. (I've never bought any in between Komplete upgrades other than Maschine Expansions.)


----------



## dedene (Sep 8, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> As I remember:
> 
> 
> Upgrade sunburst deluxe ca 48 euro
> ...



Where did you get this? Or did you mail them?

I also already have quite a few libraries and expansions but my upgrade price or “my komplete offer” is exactly the same as if I wouldn’t have any library already.


----------



## AndreasHe (Sep 8, 2020)

They sent me an email. But if I login it also shows it to me.

Are your libs part of K13?


----------



## dedene (Sep 8, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> They sent me an email. But if I login it also shows it to me.
> 
> Are your libs part of K13?



Absolutely: I have K12 Ultimate and also Noire, Super8, Arhis, Electric Sunburst, several expansions,... but if I log in there is no difference between the price compared to the regular upgrade or update price. Strange, maybe I can email them?


----------



## AndreasHe (Sep 8, 2020)

That is strange. Tell us what they say.


----------



## Jkist (Sep 8, 2020)

JonRo said:


> Unfortunately, no. As far as I know, it only takes into account your previous Komplete version to calculate your upgrade price. Would be great if they did something like this, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Being a new version of the software, I guess you should be able to have both versions of Guitar Rig installed at the same time so you can run version 5 in older projects without any issues, but I may be wrong. Someone knows if this is the case?




A dev confirmed on other forums that yes, you may have both installed at once.


----------



## ShidoStrife (Sep 9, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> I see. If the normal ultimate upgrade would be 599,it means the 388 they offered me also calculates a bit my libs I already bought.
> 
> Now I just wonder if this get even less on a sale?



Going from Ultimate 12 to Ultimate 13 has always been $399. It is going from Ultimate 12 to Ultimate 13 Collector's Edition that cost $599.


----------



## Lazu (Sep 9, 2020)

dedene said:


> Absolutely: I have K12 Ultimate and also Noire, Super8, Arhis, Electric Sunburst, several expansions,... but if I log in there is no difference between the price compared to the regular upgrade or update price. Strange, maybe I can email them?



Yes, this starts to get interesting. Would be nice if someone could clarify this.  Thanks!


----------



## AndreasHe (Sep 9, 2020)

ShidoStrife said:


> Going from Ultimate 12 to Ultimate 13 has always been $399. It is going from Ultimate 12 to Ultimate 13 Collector's Edition that cost $599.



Oh, back to start; that would mean, there is no bought lib reducing the price (what would be a shame). Anyone else bought libs and see $399 / 388 EUR for Ultimate Upgrade?


----------



## dedene (Sep 9, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> That is strange. Tell us what they say.



I managed to get in touch with someone from their support team and they confirmed that there is no such thing as ”a reduction based on any libs they have”. Furthermore “it would not be fair to others as they who have purchased it sooner have been able to play with it longer than those who purchase the bundle without having any single instruments already”


----------



## AndreasHe (Sep 9, 2020)

Buhh! That is not nice to loyal customers in my opinion. Makes me to skip new single instruments in the future. 

Thanks for your update.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 9, 2020)

Just ordered Komplete 13 ultimate CE for half price at £250. I have posted it us a deal thread. Quite a few retail music stores have Komplete 12 at half price but if registered during September you get a free upgrade to 13



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/komplete-13-half-price.98275/


----------



## easyrider (Sep 9, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Just ordered Komplete 13 ultimate CE for half price at £250. I have posted it us a deal thread. Quite a few retail music stores have Komplete 12 at half price but if registered during September you get a free upgrade to 13
> 
> 
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/komplete-13-half-price.98275/



Sucks if you already have Komplete 12...


----------



## Markrs (Sep 9, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Sucks if you already have Komplete 12...


 I would have thought you could still buy 12 again but you would actually be buying 13 at half price


----------



## easyrider (Sep 9, 2020)

Markrs said:


> I would have thought you could still buy 12 again but you would actually be buying 13 at half price



You bought an upgrade....you can’t upgrade from 12 to 12...


----------



## krops (Sep 10, 2020)

I was trying to figure out if an upgrade is actually worth it at this point, or if I’m simply just GASing (K12U owner). On the «what’s new for me» page, it looks like Thrill is new in Komplete 13, but I’ve got Thrill, and I really can’t remember buying it separately, nor does it show up in my account. Is this just an error on NI’s part?


----------



## John R Wilson (Sep 10, 2020)

krops said:


> I was trying to figure out if an upgrade is actually worth it at this point, or if I’m simply just GASing (K12U owner). On the «what’s new for me» page, it looks like Thrill is new in Komplete 13, but I’ve got Thrill, and I really can’t remember buying it separately, nor does it show up in my account. Is this just an error on NI’s part?



Thrill is not new to komplete 13, so If you have Komplete 12 Ultimate then you should already have it.


----------



## krops (Sep 12, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> Thrill is not new to komplete 13, so If you have Komplete 12 Ultimate then you should already have it.


That’s what I thought.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 12, 2020)

So if I buy an upgrade from regular Komplete 12 to Komplete 12 Ultimate right now, I'll get Komplete 13 Ultimate for free?


----------



## Markrs (Sep 12, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> So if I buy an upgrade from regular Komplete 12 to Komplete 12 Ultimate right now, I'll get Komplete 13 Ultimate for free?


The Komplete 12 ultimate upgrade will be upgraded to Komplete 13 ultimate for free on 1st October if registered in September. Downloadable upgrade versions of 12 are still full price, so no benefit there compared to paying full price for 13. However the boxed Komplete 12 upgrades in the UK and Germany are half price in a lot of online music stores.

The thread on this deal is here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...rs-edition-uk-and-german-boxed-version.98275/


----------



## ryst (Sep 12, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> Buhh! That is not nice to _*loyal customers*_ in my opinion. Makes me to skip new single instruments in the future.
> 
> Thanks for your update.



I'm just curious, what do you define as a "loyal" customer? I don't know a single person who only buys instruments or plugins from one company. Unless you mean "loyal" as in buying a bunch of a company's products? And if so, at what point is one considered "loyal" to the company? How many products do they need to buy before they cross that threshold?

I'm not trying to nitpick or start an argument, just genuinely curious because I see that term thrown around all the time and I honestly don't know what it means.


----------



## Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2020)

In the sense most-often used when it comes to software purchases, IMHO, it means that one patronises a given company to the extent that one tends to keep abreast of its offerings and purchases quite-frequently.

Purchasing from one company with the exclusion of all others isn't a prerequisite; if it were, there'd be very-few, if any, "loyal customers" in the world.


----------



## ShidoStrife (Sep 14, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> Buhh! That is not nice to loyal customers in my opinion. Makes me to skip new single instruments in the future.
> 
> Thanks for your update.



You can resell the libraries you bought separately. Might not be able to recoup everything, but it helps.


----------



## DerGeist (Sep 16, 2020)

Feels like it is about time to rename regular Komplete "Komplete light" it looks pretty barren next to its bigger siblings. I kind of miss the days when Komplete was complete and not a product name with multiple tiers where I always seem to be missing one thing from the next tier.

Not really a complaint, I like what I have in K12 but 13 has one instrument I like and a bunch that I would have fun with for a weekend and then never use again.


----------

